# arrays und for Schleife



## Simon Sperlich (30. Nov 2016)

Java mit Eclipse
Die Aufgabenstellung heist:
Schreibe ein Programm, das ein Arra zehnerzahlen in einer for Schleife mit den Zehnerzahlen bis 100 einschließlich(also 10,20,30...100) initalisiert und anschielßend in einer zweiten for-Schleife ausgibt.

ich habe folgendes probiert


```
args) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        for(int i = 10; i >=100; i = i + 10){
          
            int[] zehnerzahlen = {10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 50,70,80,90,100};  
          
            for (int a = 1; a>=10; a++){
          
            System.out.println(zehnerzahlen[a]);
        }
}      
    }
}
```
aber beim ausführen kommt keine ausgabe


----------



## InfectedBytes (30. Nov 2016)

Deine Schleifen werden ja auch nie ausgeführt.

```
for(int i=10; i>=100; i = i+ 10)
```
Du sagst hier dass deine Schleife solange laufen soll, wie i größer oder gleich 100 ist. Da du i mit 10 initialisierst, wird natürlich sofort abgebrochen, denn 10 ist nicht >= 100
Ansonsten sollst du die Schleifen auch nicht ineinander machen, sondern nacheinander und das array eben durch die Schleife füllen z.b.

```
zehnerzahlen[i] = (i+1)*10;
```


----------



## Simon Sperlich (30. Nov 2016)

danke jetzt ist es gelöst und habs verstanden


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Nov 2016)

Moin,

zusätzlich zu den Bemerkungen von @InfectedBytes (habe die for-Schliefen mal auseinandergezogen) : 

du sollst das Array doch innerhalb einer for-Schleife füllen/initialisieren !!

```
public class array1
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        for(int i = 10; i >=100; i = i + 10)
        {
            int[] zehnerzahlen = {10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 50,70,80,90,100};   // ACHTUNG: 'zehnerzahlen' muss dann als Klassenvariable deklariert werden !!
        }

        for( int a = 1; a>=10; a++ )
        {
            System.out.println(zehnerzahlen[a]);
        }
    }
}
```
Du gehst aber so in der äußeren Schliefen hin, und erzeugst 10x das Array !!
Tipp: beim Füllen quasi genauso wie aus ausgeben vorgehen!

Gruß Klaus


----------

